# 2x6 lumber



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I have 3 pallets of 2x6 lumber cut at about 44 1/4”
1 pallet has about 232 boards and the other two have approximately 208 boards each. The majority of them look straight. There are some 2x4’s mixed in on the bigger pallet. Thought they might make good flooring for a dock or making crafts like bird houses or whatever. Looking for 150 bucks a pallet. I may be willing to deliver for a bit more if you buy them before i get them unloaded. Located in Mansfield.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Sold. Please remove.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

